# Onkyo TX-NR809 set up



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

Finally got the 809 hooked up. I am astonished at the difference in sound quality in it and the 804 that it replaced. I have done the firmware updates and all is well. Now the question, I have not been able to program the remote to operate my direct TV receiver. I have the HR21/100 model HD DVR. I went thru the programming modes but was not able to get the 809 remote to handle the DTV receiver. I have also noticed that for the last six weeks or so the Direct TV receivers have been responding really slow . I got notice that there are doing a software upgrade shortly. If any have received it did it help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am so glad you are pleased with your 809. It really is an awesome AVR. Strange about DirecTV not working. Does this also apply to when you physically Learn each Button?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry that I was not clear. Direct TV was slow prior to the installation of the 809. I think that a buddy mentioned that direct TV was adding firmware updates that caused older model receivers(Direct TV) to bog down. I also think that I recall him stating that direct TV was upgrading receivers up to the point some just stopped working as a result of being updated beyond the capability of the older model receivers. What I am having is problems inputting channel numbers and other commands which causes me to have to input a command several times. This may be a matter for direct TV but until there are quite a few members with reported problems "no problem" will exist.

I just love my new Onkyo 809!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, I just got my new 809 and was wondering can someone point me to the directions or thread that describes how to check which firmware version I have and how to update it if needed. The disc they sent me with the manual on it is not reading correctly. Thanks, Tom.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This should help you Tom, look here
NOTE: this is the Aisia site but the instructions are the same just dont use the firmware from that site I would suspect that the north American firmware is different


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, thanks Tony but don't they have a North American site like that with firmware I can use? Seems strange that they wouldn't. I think I will call CS and see what they say.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oddly enough I cant find it :scratch: But if you scroll down the page it has instructions on how to view what firmware you have installed.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Found it here :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Ya, I already did that and the firmware version is 1081-0877-0210-8105 but that doesn't match the number on that Asia site.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Found it here :T


We were posting at the same time...Thank you so much Tony, You Da Man....:wave:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK stupid question I think but can I update the firmware to the 809 without it being connected to anything? The instructions say to make sure your tv is on but I just have the 809 sitting on the table and was just going to plug my laptop into the ethernet port and go from there. Is there a reason not to do it that way?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I really dont know, possibly it displays instructions on the TV when doing the update?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> I really dont know, possibly it displays instructions on the TV when doing the update?


That is what I thought but I also just saw that they do not recomend doing the update useing wifi. I will have to plug it into my desktop instead.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That is why - if I recall correctly there is a little navigation to do when applying the update.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> That is why - if I recall correctly there is a little navigation to do when applying the update.


You would think that you could navigate useing the menu on the front of the 809, No? I did it that way to find out what firmware version I had with no problems. I think I will just call Onkyo and find out for sure before I screw the pooch on this thing. :help:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I was watching the display for the 809 at the same time - it was displaying which portion of the update it was on so I guess you could do it, but they were abbreviated so had I not had the projector on with it, I probably would not have know what it was updating.

I did not attempt WiFi as I had it close enough to my router and a spare cable.....


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> I was watching the display for the 809 at the same time - it was displaying which portion of the update it was on so I guess you could do it, but they were abbreviated so had I not had the projector on with it, I probably would not have know what it was updating.
> 
> I did not attempt WiFi as I had it close enough to my router and a spare cable.....


They said not to go the wifi route as there is more of a chance of an interuption. They also said that when the update is complete then the word complete will display on the reciever so I don't need to know what is going on before that. OK I am going to do the update now and if you hear a loud scream coming from the Northeast then that would mean I messed it up.....:yikes:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Firmware update completed. It took about 30 minutes and was painless......:T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Woohoo! Audessey next! :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Woohoo! Audessey next! :bigsmile:


My new speakers are still on the truck and they should be here between 3-4pm. I am going to wait till I have everything here before I start ripping the existing system down. I should have it all setup and ready to go by the end of the weekend......:T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds great - I will be keeping up to see your review! :T


----------



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

tcarcio, just got in and had time to review posts. I see that others have given expert input and you are up and running. That is one of my main reasons for being an avid viewer and member of this site. Members won't leave you hanging and input, information and help is spot-on. 
I am still amazed with the 809 and find myself spending more and more time in the family room. ENJOY!! 

Benbo


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Ya, This place is awesome.....:clap:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey what's up with Onkyo going with a 2 prong power cord instead of a grounded 3 prong?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I am pretty sure my 3008 has a 2 Prong IEC Main In as well. I am almost positive it done to reduce Ground Loops. In a couple of my Amplifiers, I have actually used Cheater Plugs which lift the Ground, due to Ground Loops. Please note, I do not advocate others doing this due to safety concerns.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Hey what's up with Onkyo going with a 2 prong power cord instead of a grounded 3 prong?


Keep in mind that the neutral ties back into the same spot that the ground does in the electrical panel. If the receiver or whatever is properly shielded a ground is not necessary.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have used cheater plugs also but I just thought it strange since most go with a grounded plug now. My Marantz uses a 3 prong so I hope that when I connect the 809 it doesn't creat a problem that I don't have now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My current Marantz 6005 does not have a ground either.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

No problems with mine so far Tom - seems to be fine with just 2 prong. I am just using a cheapo power strip at the moment.


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

will i hear a big diference if i go from a onkyo 707 to the 809?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
More than likely, you will not notice a huge difference between the two. The 809 does have slightly more power and there are those exceedingly rare instances where a few more Watts can bring a Speaker to its fullest potential.

However, it is with the HQV Vida Video Processor in the 809 where you will be able to see a difference. And even there, the Marvell Qdeo which is used solely in the 709 and in tandem with the Vida in the 809/1009/3009/5009 is really good on its own. It is also nice that the 809 has ISF Day and Night Modes which can be handy as well.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, I have had the 809 up and running for a week and I ran Audyssey but I couldn't find a way to set the crossover on the sub any lower than 80hz. My Chase speakers recommend an 80hz crossover but I would think I could go lower then that but I can't find a way to do it for the sub. I can set the mains and surrounds all the way down to 40hz if I want but the only choices I can find for the sub are 80-90-100-120hz or bypass. Am I missing something?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

When you set your Mains, Center, or Surrounds below 80hz, the Subwoofer does not handle the frequencies below whatever you set your Speakers to when it is below 80hz. So if you set every Speaker to 40hz, the Subwoofer will only be active on frequencies below 40hz and handle the LFE Information. That being said, I would still cross the Speakers at 80hz, but try it and trust your ears to decide what is best for you.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> When you set your Mains, Center, or Surrounds below 80hz, the Subwoofer does not handle the frequencies below whatever you set your Speakers to when it is below 80hz. So if you set every Speaker to 40hz, the Subwoofer will only be active on frequencies below 40hz and handle the LFE Information. That being said, I would still cross the Speakers at 80hz, but try it and trust your ears to decide what is best for you.


I was thinking that might be what bypass is for, it would bypass any crossover except what is set for the mains but I will have to try it and see because it might also mean no sub at all. It really doesn't explain it well in the manual.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Whatever Crossover you choose, you should use the same for all channels. Otherwise, you will get cascading crossovers. This is a big reason why I use an 80hz all around even though Audyssey sets the Mains and Surrounds to 40hz and the Center I think to 50hz.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I usually set my crossover on the surrounds higher because of their frequency response but I could give it a try and see how they handle a lower crossover.


----------

